# Whirlpool Quiet Partner III Dishwasher



## rgks (Mar 11, 2011)

My 3 year old dishwasher stopped functioning with the clean light flashing 7 times. I learned how to reset but it has quit on the same issue several times. The trouble shooting guide indicates that it is an alarm on the heater circuit caused by either a shortage of water or supply water too low. I found a problem with my hot water tank..Sludge.. and have replaced it. I have also raised the supply water pressure to the house. This has not solved the problem and now the dishwasher runs for over two hours before it stops even though the manual says the normal cycle is 87 mins. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

It's defaulting to the longest run time because it's not senseing water heat. this is an easily mis-diag problem as different things can cause it. you'll end up throwing parts at it. i would bite the bullet and call a local,knowedgeable servicer for this..


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

have to agree with Jacques on this one, that is a tough dishwasher to troublshoot. It could be a sensor, a heater, or a pc board


----------

